# Menekes EV Charger Plug for EVSE



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Was used to convert to a standard household plug when I had my Polo, but can be rewired.


32A Single Phase or 3Phase


eBay Link


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

EVSE Plug still available (Plug only, no cable)


PM'me for details.


----------

